# amigoingdown.com



## naas (16 Mars 2006)

En cherchant la liste noires des compagnies aériennes que la communauté européenne va publier je suis tombé (c'est le cas de dire) sur ce site, au début j'ai pensé "nooon ils n'ont pas fait un site QUE pour ça quand même, et puis la première réaction passé je dois avouer que l'on trouve plein de trucs rigolos sur ce site comme par exemple ça  extrait de ce fil 
mais aussi des vidéos d'assemblage d'avions comme le l'A330 ou le A380
bref rigolo à visiter finalement


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

C'est nul j'arrive pas a trouver mon crash a moi dans la BDD (jodel D113 Clermont-Ferrand juillet 2001, piste 08. O victime)


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul j'arrive pas a trouver mon crash a moi dans la BDD (jodel D113 Clermont-Ferrand juillet 2001, piste 08. O victime)



Demande à Roger Gicquel, il est sûrement au courant. Rappelle-toi, à l'époque, quand un avion s'écrasait, c'était toujours sur ses pompes


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

Nan il 





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Demande à Roger Gicquel, il est sûrement au courant. Rappelle-toi, à l'époque, quand un avion s'écrasait, c'était toujours sur ses pompes


Nan il etait deja a la retraite a l'époque 
D'ailleurs je viens de le retouver. En fait c'etait le 17/07/2000


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2006)

Cheval de bois au décollage ??? Kézaco ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

Cul par dessus tete en gros  Le nez de l'avion planté dans la luzerne...
Voir détail des circonstances ici (mars 2003)

J'en ris maintenant mais j'ai du changer de froc sur le coup 
Heureusement je n'ai pas fini sur le dos mais sur le flanc (aile gauche+ train + hélice explosés)


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss dit "l'estourbisseur", dit "morphée", dit "cheval de bois", dit "_le vent traversier est une ******" 

:love:
_


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cul par dessus tete en gros  Le nez de l'avion planté dans la luzerne...
> 
> J'en ris maintenant mais j'ai du changer de froc sur le coup




Eh bé...  On en apprend tous les jours


----------



## katelijn (16 Mars 2006)

purééééé ....
Quelle technique, c'est dur a réaliser?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> purééééé ....
> Quelle technique, c'est dur a réaliser?


Faut un fort vent latéral (environ 15 noeuds avec rafales a 20 quand l'avion est certifié pour 15 max) et surtout un manque d'entrainement manifeste (pas une seule heure de vol dans les 6 mois précédents) 

Et un pantalon de rechange


----------



## katelijn (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut un fort vent latéral (environ 15 noeuds avec rafales a 20 quand l'avion est certifié pour 15 max) et surtout un manque d'entrainement manifeste (pas une seule heure de vol dans les 6 mois précédents)
> 
> Et un pantalon de rechange




Tu dois te sentir tout seul la haut, maintenant


----------



## jeep2nine (16 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ....mais aussi des vidéos d'assemblage d'avions comme le l'A330 ou le A380
> bref rigolo à visiter finalement



Toujours aussi fascinant à regarder 

La peinture sur l'A330


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2006)

Avant il y avait imgoingdown.com c'etait sympa, tu choisissais ta compagnie le lieu de départ, l'arrivée et en fonction des crashs précédents il te donnait tes chances de tomber, sympa :bebe:  

MÔssieur jpmiss congratulation  c'est pas evident de parler avec un accident faut dire, en general ils sont morts


----------



## nicogala (16 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan il
> Nan il etait deja a la retraite a l'époque
> D'ailleurs je viens de le retouver. En fait c'etait le 17/07/2000


Dis, dans ton crash il n'y a eu qu'un seul indemne ? ... ça veut dire qu'un pantalon bousillé ça compte pas un indemne


----------



## Youyou (16 Mars 2006)

LOL trop bon ce site


----------

